
Union Budget Analysis Tool 2017-18 - gaurav_godhwani
http://unionbudget2017.cbgaindia.org/
======
gaurav_godhwani
It presents a comprehensive analysis of the priorities and proposals in Union
Budget 2017-18, focusing on social sectors (such as education, health,
drinking water and sanitation, food security etc.) and the responsiveness of
the Budget towards the vulnerable sections of the population (such as women,
children, dalits, adivasis, religious minorities and urban poor). It also
looks closely at the progressivity in the taxation policies adopted in the
latest Budget.

